# no implantation



## susie52 (Jun 21, 2007)

hi
i have had 3 attempts - ICSI AND IVF .....everything was perfect but no implatation - my dr has done tests and thinks its something to do with the hormones and my blood sugars rising during treatment - i have done a diabetes but test and was fine..... 
any ideas on why implantation doesnt take place ? 

i am so mad with myself and my body for letting us down 
susie


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Dear susiecy

I just wanted to write and send you a   because those of us who have failed tx feel this way about our bodies, especially when we all know so many who seem to "sail" through their pgs with no problems.

Please try not to be so hard on yourself - though I know this is easy to say when you have just had the crushing disappointment of a BFN. The reality is that the drs can only make presumptions about what is going on, because truth be told there are a myriad of resons for BFNs. 

You have been so brave to go through the three txs - no one who has not been down this road can ever understamnd the strength it takes to "get back in the saddle" and try again, and you have done it three times. There are many people here on FF who can empathise with how you are feeling and though we cannot take away the pain we are here to listen.

I wish you the very best and hope you begin to feel better soon.

Nbr xxxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I can feel for you as in the same boat.  I have had 12 grade 1 embies put back and not one of them has stuck or grown. Could be that they are just not good on the inside or I just reject them. My Nk levels were within the norm so who knows why this happens. Taken every drug I can to help - steriods, clexane, aspirin.. but still the same result. I think that this thing is just a lottery.. but that does not make us feel better or angry. Lets hope that the Doc can come up with a possible cause for you
Sending love your way. 
Bright Eyes


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hun, it's not your fault.  You have a fertility problem - loads of us do, it's nothing we've done or not done, no one is failing anybody.     

I had a similar issue with implantation.  If it' not something that extra progesterone or baby aspirin, or steroids can help with, then have a think about acupuncture.  I swear my womb lining was not a very pleasant place to implant (though this was not my only fertility issue) and after some acupuncture with an IVF specialist, I had completely different periods, a seriously good 'clear out' - effectively -  which appeared to do the trick and my next ICSI worked.  

Just a thought.  Don't get angry with yourself hun - just throw everything you can at this.


----------



## sydaloka (Jun 22, 2009)

Dear Susiecy,

You may want to look into immunology. The Aan Beer Center in CA does the widest range of tests (as far as i know) and you can do them remotely. http://www.repro-med.net/repro-med-site2/


----------

